# Eurotunnel, >3.5t and pets



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi,

Just saw this on the Eurotunnel web site...



> Vans can be accepted on our passenger service as along as the gross laden weight of the vehicle does not exceed 3.5 tons, the volume of goods being carried does not exceed 3 cubic metres and the goods are for private use only. If, however, the weight is more than 3.5 tons gross laden, the volume of goods being carried exceed 3 cubic metres or the goods are commercial, you will need to call our Freight Sales office on 01303 28 22 44 for further information.
> 
> Please note that if the goods are for private use and the volume of goods exceed 3 cubic meters you would also have to travel on our Freight service. Our Freight service is unable to carry children under the age of 12 years or pets.
> 
> If you are unsure if the contents of your vehicle will exceed three cubic meters, please call us on 08443 35 35 35.


Having just bought a 4t van and intending to take our pet with us on our travels, this is a bit of a pain.

Has anyone found a way around this?

Cheers
CD


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

You want to travel 'Freight'?

You mention van ...is it a van or a motorhome?


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

That's for vans (ie potentially commercial goods) not Motorhomes - they just have a single 'Motorhome' tick box and, as far as I know, they don't care what your weight is.

The tick box is so that they put you in separate compartments due to the fact you're likely to have LPG on board.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I don't follow you? What has that got to do with motorhomes?

That refers to commercial vans carrying goods - a motorhome is a passenger vehicle.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

M/homes don't travel 'freight' , length,weight is immaterial.


tony


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

I have a 4 tonne motorhome. I didnt have a problem in August.


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

No mention of weight or length when booking; at Folkestone they will allocate lanes on lengths of vehicle, but this is to maximise capacity in the wagons


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Motorhomes travel in the normal train with the coaches all over 3.5T my 5T Motorhome does not go freight nor did my 4T previous one ever.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
simple mistake for anyone unacustomed to using the tunnel. :roll: 
Dave p


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks all - good news  

BTW, best to search the Eurotunnel site for 'campervan' rather than 'motorhome' otherwise you hit some potentially misleading links (as I did).

Cheers
CD 
8O


----------

